# what's needed in boer does?



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

what exactly am I looking for when buying a boer show does?
I know for the most part what to look for in whethers. but I'm clueless for does (besides teats and length of body). 
thank you!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Straight, Thick topline.
Tailhead shouldn't have to much drop to it.
Nice Width
Nice twist
Muscling
Teats structure 1x1 2x2 clean well separated
Good length
Strong pasterns not weak
Square stance both front and back
Feminine head/ neck, All should flow smoothly into the chest
Nice chest, not too fatty.

Hope that helps some


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

yes that helped a lot.
and I just realized that it said bore in the topic name I ment boer!! yikes!!

what do you mean by tail head shouldent have to much of a dip


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Horns with gentle curve backwards. 
Convex face with nice Roman nose, ears should never be folded lengthwise.
Good bite; not to exceed one 16".


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm gonna high jack your post a little sorry I'm bad about high jacking ........ OK Pam on the twist (just want to learn) I know on a male the twist is the line of no hair from the anus down right ????? But girls do not have this or at least mine don't.....so is it just mine or how can you tell what a twist is on a girl or am I just clueless lol


----------



## ashley_lynn (Sep 1, 2013)

Not really on the subject.. But does any of y'all know the best way to Brace a market goat to train it to do better at bracing?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

ashley_lynn said:


> Not really on the subject.. But does any of y'all know the best way to Brace a market goat to train it to do better at bracing?


there's a bunch on the 4-h/ ffa thread and show cercit


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Good bite; not to exceed one 16".


what does that mean?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oops, it was suppose to read one 16th of an inch. The teeth are to line up with the upper gums no more than that.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Structure, structure, structure! Then you add in volume but structure should always come first. Teat, mouth,hip, feet and legs, shoulder angles.... all that should come first to ensure you have a sturdy doe will produce a good while. Then look for volume- length width and depth. You want a good combo of all 3. Then comes muscle you want adaquate but not exactly heavy... enough for her to be considered an easy keeper. Then look for femininity and style last.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> I'm gonna high jack your post a little sorry I'm bad about high jacking ........ OK Pam on the twist (just want to learn) I know on a male the twist is the line of no hair from the anus down right ????? But girls do not have this or at least mine don't.....so is it just mine or how can you tell what a twist is on a girl or am I just clueless lol


I'm wondering about this too


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Does do have a twist but it runs into the udder attachment and isnt usually noticeable. Look at some does with huge butts- they likely have a huge twist but you won't notice the stripe because where it should be runs to udder attachment. Its harder to judge in does for sure


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

goatgirl132 said:


> yes that helped a lot.
> and I just realized that it said bore in the topic name I ment boer!! yikes!!
> 
> what do you mean by tail head shouldent have to much of a dip


 Corrected it for you.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Corrected it for you.


thank you!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Jessica84 said:


> I'm gonna high jack your post a little sorry I'm bad about high jacking ........ OK Pam on the twist (just want to learn) I know on a male the twist is the line of no hair from the anus down right ????? But girls do not have this or at least mine don't.....so is it just mine or how can you tell what a twist is on a girl or am I just clueless lol


 Dani said it well, if you look at the Doe side view, you should see a big bum or one that has some volume.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

goatgirl132 said:


> thank you!!


 Your welcome


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

what about these does?
their not registered. but I'm looking for a 100% buck to breed to(service- my does go there I have no room for a buck) in november and December (breed for Feb&march shows. light weight babbies)
and I could register their kids 50%.
http://austin.craigslist.org/grd/4032068111.html


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like decent Does there. The horns though, on the one Doe may be a bit to close to the head, but not sure. 

Find out their teat structures.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm hijacking this a bit, sorry.

Why is a twist important?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm hijacking this a bit, sorry.
> 
> Why is a twist important?


A deep twist allows for more muscling on the leg. As opposed to a shallow twist, where there isn't really much room for meat


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

goatgirl132 said:


> what about these does?
> their not registered. but I'm looking for a 100% buck to breed to(service- my does go there I have no room for a buck) in november and December (breed for Feb&march shows. light weight babbies)
> and I could register their kids 50%.
> http://austin.craigslist.org/grd/4032068111.html


I like them. I agree in the horns on one. I'd check them out


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Aha, thank you Dani!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> I'm gonna high jack your post a little sorry I'm bad about high jacking ........ OK Pam on the twist (just want to learn) I know on a male the twist is the line of no hair from the anus down right ????? But girls do not have this or at least mine don't.....so is it just mine or how can you tell what a twist is on a girl or am I just clueless lol


I've always figured the twist to be the area from just below the vulva, or anus (on a buck/wether) down to the udder/testicles (or where it ends). It's opposite of what you want in a dairy goat where you want that area to be open to allow more room for the udder to go.

Those does in the ad look pretty nice, they look well fed and well cared for.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Looks like decent Does there. The horns though, on the one Doe may be a bit to close to the head, but not sure.
> 
> Find out their teat structures.


what do you mean by close to the head? as in the way their growing?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

so I like 2 of them. and their out of the dramano and Hudson line. I didnt get any pics though. 
anyone know anything about these lines? iv heard their pretty good. 
one (their sisters) had the spot further up on her neck (iv heard that means their supposed to be really good?) 
one was $250 and one was $350 I'm thinking I might take them. again their not registered but if I breed them to the right buck I can register their kids who [if I play my cards right] will be just as good or even better


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

goatgirl132 said:


> what do you mean by close to the head? as in the way their growing?


 Pic #3, if you look closely, her horns are almost flat to her head, they may or not be an issue as she matures. You don't want the horns to grow into her neck, if they are growing flat and downward. They appear to be close now, to her head. Does that make sense?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

ptgoats45 said:


> I've always figured the twist to be the area from just below the vulva, or anus (on a buck/wether) down to the udder/testicles (or where it ends). It's opposite of what you want in a dairy goat where you want that area to be open to allow more room for the udder to go.
> 
> Those does in the ad look pretty nice, they look well fed and well cared for.


OK so basically excuse my language but a butt crack....right. a twist is just a fancy name for having a butt. I sure hope if my kids ever show they never look to me for help lol.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ooopppss just seen page 2 I got it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

these/those are pics if the does I'm looking at getting. what do yall think?


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

ashley_lynn said:


> Not really on the subject.. But does any of y'all know the best way to Brace a market goat to train it to do better at bracing?


I always taught my goats to brace with all 4 feet on the ground like you would do a lamb. SO much easier. As for getting them to push, brace him and walk him backwards into a water faucet that is turned on, back I'm into a fence or off a curb. We backed my show wethers off tailgates or used a hot shot. We had some stubborn boys

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

what do you like and not like about this doe?


----------

